# Remote locks possible?



## vadasz1 (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a 2011 Sentra base model, 6 spd, no ac, no p/w, no p/l. I noticed that all doors unlock automatically when I remove the key from the ignition switch. They also lock automatically when I reach about 20 KPH. I was wondering if I could use an after market or factory remote to lock and unlock the doors. I am assuming the solenoid actuators are there as the doors unlock like I stated above.

Thanks for any advice that you guys can give me.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Take it to a shop that installs remote starters - they will get it to work for you with an aftermarket fob.


----------



## johnn (Sep 8, 2013)

Check out: Added keyless entry on my '07 Sentra for $10 - Nissan Forums : Nissan Forum

Not sure if that will still apply for your 2011 model.

If the next model up from yours (with PL's) came with a regular fob rather than an Intelligent key you would just need to find out what numbers were on the back of it and buy one on ebay.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

vadasz1 said:


> I have a 2011 Sentra base model, 6 spd, no ac, no p/w, no p/l. I noticed that all doors unlock automatically when I remove the key from the ignition switch. They also lock automatically when I reach about 20 KPH. I was wondering if I could use an after market or factory remote to lock and unlock the doors. I am assuming the solenoid actuators are there as the doors unlock like I stated above.
> 
> Thanks for any advice that you guys can give me.


you're car is working just fine. If you want that to stop just turn the auto locks off


----------

